# Linux Driver for M-audio Firewire 410



## tcihan (May 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I have recently decided to switch my operating system to linux (ubuntu). Although everything works very well my M-audio firewire 410 sound card is not working. I know it requires a driver for operating system to recognize it properly, but the problem is, as far as I can figure out from what I come up with my detailed research on the web, there's no driver for this sound card that works on linux. Can anyone tell me how to solve that problem without changing my entire sound system? 

Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

You can setup ALSA to work with your sound card. M-Audio does not provide Linux drivers for that card.
http://www.alsa-project.org/download.php


----------



## tcihan (May 14, 2007)

Hi again,

I had already checked that website, and unfortunately they haven't posted a driver for FW410. Any other suggestion please?

Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't know the answer. It appears that M-Audio has been reluctant to release programing information so people could make a driver. Unfortunately, this happens with stubborn manufacturers. You should look around a little more on google.


----------



## tcihan (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Matt, I think I will change my 410 to something else that has the driver working on linux. Better than going back to Windows


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

This is slightly related, but Creative are being awkward with there X-Fi drivers


----------

